# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ديپلم مجدد انساني يا تجربي

## mraday

كسايي كه ديپلم مجددانساني يا تجربي گرفتن بگن دروس زيست و زمين آسون تره يا انسانيا من كه رياضي خوندم ميتونم زيست و زمين تجربي رو بالاي 10 بگيرم؟

يا انساني اگه كسي گرفته بگه داخلي هاش رو ميشه نخونده يه جوري نمره گرفت؟

----------


## emprator227

داخلی ها تقریبا نقش فان رو دارن.
اگه تابستون میخواستی دیپلم بگیری میگفتم انسانی ولی الان فکر کنم تجربی بهتر باشه چون بیشترش با دروس ریاضی یکی هست.البته این نظر منه دوستان دیگه هم نظرشون رو بگن.

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> كسايي كه ديپلم مجددانساني يا تجربي گرفتن بگن دروس زيست و زمين آسون تره يا انسانيا من كه رياضي خوندم ميتونم زيست و زمين تجربي رو بالاي 10 بگيرم؟
> 
> يا انساني اگه كسي گرفته بگه داخلي هاش رو ميشه نخونده يه جوري نمره گرفت؟


شما کنکور تجربی میخوای بدی؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## emprator227

> شما کنکور تجربی میخوای بدی؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


فکر نمیکنم.اگر کنکور تجربی میخواستن بدن برای چی دوباره بیا دیپلم تجربی بگیرن؟

----------


## mraday

> شما کنکور تجربی میخوای بدی؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


نه كنكور رياضي شركت مي كنم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> نه كنكور رياضي شركت مي كنم


خو واسه چی دیپ ریاضی نمیگیری
کارت آسونتر میشه

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## mraday

> خو واسه چی دیپ ریاضی نمیگیری
> کارت آسونتر میشه
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


ديپ رياضي دارم نميتونم دوباره ديپلم رياضي بگيرم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> ديپ رياضي دارم نميتونم دوباره ديپلم رياضي بگيرم


معدلت خیلی پایینه؟
امتحان دیپ مجدد کی برگزار میشه؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

من تجربی رو توصیه میکنم درس هاش نزدیکتر هستن راحت پاس میکنی.

----------


## Dayi javad

عاقا اول ببینین دوتا کد واس کنکور میدن یا نه بعد برین دیپ دیگ بگیرین

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

قضیه تطابق کد پیش دانشگاهی چی شد؟؟ کسی بره بگیره مشکلی نیس؟؟

----------


## mraday

> معدلت خیلی پایینه؟
> امتحان دیپ مجدد کی برگزار میشه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


معدل م 17.80 ه امتحانا تو دي هست

----------


## mraday

> من تجربی رو توصیه میکنم درس هاش نزدیکتر هستن راحت پاس میکنی.


کسی تا حالا تونسته بدون مشکل دیبلم انسانی بگیره درسای عربی و زبان فارسی اختصاصیش چقد فرق داره ؟ تجربی چون زیست و شیمی ش تاثیر داره نمیخام بگیرم.

معدل همین دیبلم ریاضی م شده 17.80 اصلا دودلم که مجدد بگیرم یا نه نمیدونم اگه وقت گرفتن مجدد رو بذارم رو کنکور نتیجه بهتری میده یا نه!

----------


## emprator227

> کسی تا حالا تونسته بدون مشکل دیبلم انسانی بگیره درسای عربی و زبان فارسی اختصاصیش چقد فرق داره ؟ تجربی چون زیست و شیمی ش تاثیر داره نمیخام بگیرم.
> 
> معدل همین دیبلم ریاضی م شده 17.80 اصلا دودلم که مجدد بگیرم یا نه نمیدونم اگه وقت گرفتن مجدد رو بذارم رو کنکور نتیجه بهتری میده یا نه!


تو کنکور ریاضی زیست دیپلم مجدد تجربی تاثیر نداره.

----------


## nafasef21

من دیپلمم ریاضی بود،واسه پیش که میخواستم برم تجربی بایدفقط زیست دوم و سوم رو نهایی امتحان میدادم،
که تو۲ماه خوندم و نمره هام ۱۵شد

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------

